

Show HN: Function Plot – A 2d function plotter powered by d3 - maurizzzio
http://maurizzzio.github.io/function-plot/

======
dheera
Wrote something similar a while ago:
[https://github.com/dheera/fooplot](https://github.com/dheera/fooplot)

Demo: [http://fooplot.com](http://fooplot.com)

------
amk_
This is great! D3 is really powerful but it's kind of a pain to compose on-
the-fly.

Feature request: It would be cool to use the same viewport settings to plot
arrays of points instead of functions, so that it could be integrated with
something like an iPython notebook.

~~~
maurizzzio
that'd be great, you can open an issue here if you want
[https://github.com/maurizzzio/function-
plot/issues](https://github.com/maurizzzio/function-plot/issues), thanks for
the feedback

------
bpg_92
Great job, it is really awesome for embedding graphics, the array plotting
would suggested by amk_1 would be nice, +1 on that one too.

------
benaiah
Scrolling out too far freezes the entire tab in Chrome - may want to put some
upper bounds on the scale of the graph.

~~~
maurizzzio
I didn't notice that, thanks :)

------
Edmond
always on the lookout for libraries like this.

I am planning on updating the plotting for jasymchat.com (type:
plot([0:10],[0:10])).

maybe this would make it in :)

------
bvrry
Lovely. Very well put together!

------
mcav
Really well done. Nice job!

